# Hp Touchstone dock 38.99 free shipping Mac Mall



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

My other order was canceled but Mac Mall .com has the touchstone dock for 38.99 with free 3 day shipping if you use Bill Me Later they knock an addition 10 off so i got my dock for 28.99 free shipping. Hope this works out for others.

I have used mac mall before thier pretty good.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> My other order was canceled but Mac Mall .com has the touchstone dock for 38.99 with free 3 day shipping if you use Bill Me Later they knock an addition 10 off so i got my dock for 28.99 free shipping. Hope this works out for others.
> 
> I have used mac mall befor thier pretty good.


Just checked? how do you get the 10$ off, i went to bill me later got to the end pretty much on place order but they never took 10$ off?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

It's through bill me later, So as long as bill me later said get 10 off and pay by april 2012 it will take 10 off on your bill me later account, not mac mall. So when you login into your bill me later account to pay. It will total out to 10.00 less.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Already sold out


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Hopefully my order will be fulfilled...


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

based on macmall/onsale's performance, your order would probably be cancelled.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

mputtr said:


> based on macmall/onsale's performance, your order would probably be cancelled.


glad i just ordered everything [touchpad, hp case, touchstone cradle] through CostCentral! they have been amazing through this so far!


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

HP Touchstone is showing as back in stock at HP.com....so I'm guessing you can order it and have it shipped to you.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/pr...umpid=in_r329_personalization/browse2/PDP_PDP


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

UPDATE:: All my items have shipped and I have tracking numbers for them. Heres my breakdown of my deal.

Hp official case at MacMall on sale for 38.99 with Bill Me Later 10.00 credit and free 3 day shipping 28.99

My Hp touchstone charger at MacMall on sale for 38.99 with Bill Me Later 10.00 credit and free 3 day shipping 28.99

So for 57.98 I got my case and charger. I hope whoever ordered it all works out for you.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> UPDATE:: All my items have shipped and I have tracking numbers for them. Heres my breakdown of my deal.
> 
> Hp official case at MacMall on sale for 38.99 with Bill Me Later 10.00 credit and free 3 day shipping 28.99
> 
> ...


why did you use the 10$ credit twice?


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

2 different orders obviously? So he could save on each order.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

koaschten said:


> 2 different orders obviously? So he could save on each order.


 any site that has bill me later you auto get 10$ off every purchase? seems weird? Cause you would think its a sign on bonus, i wouldn t think they care whose site your purchasing it from since there like a credit card, so i put up against a sign on bonus..

can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

As said above yes 2 seperate orders and no Bill Me later runs promos on different websites. Another note the 10.00 credit is auto deducted, it's not a reward it's like a discount.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> As said above yes 2 seperate orders and no Bill Me later runs promos on different websites. Another note the 10.00 credit is auto deducted, it's not a reward it's like a discount.


i wish knew this!!!!! i always thought it was a one time thing! DAMN! thanx for the info!


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

mortymouse said:


>


saw this already very funny, buts gets alittle LONG.......


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

curious how others are enjoying their touchstone, b/c i use my touchpad rarely i've only had to charge it twice in the couple weeks i've had it, but today i used the touchstone for the first time and i gotta say i like te stand but it takes so so so much longer to charge than just plugging it straight up and since the stand has to be plugged in i think its unnecessary, i'm actually pondering selling mine bc i dont see no need for it


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> curious how others are enjoying their touchstone, b/c i use my touchpad rarely i've only had to charge it twice in the couple weeks i've had it, but today i used the touchstone for the first time and i gotta say i like te stand but it takes so so so much longer to charge than just plugging it straight up and since the stand has to be plugged in i think its unnecessary, i'm actually pondering selling mine bc i dont see no need for it


how long is the plug in charge vs the dock! i have all the accessories on there way still waiting for the touchpad though LOL


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

FYI - Amazon is now at 44.34 for the Touchstone w/ free shipping/no tax. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

tullywork said:


> FYI - Amazon is now at 44.34 for the Touchstone w/ free shipping/no tax.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


it says $54.97

I bought everything from costcentral besides the keyboard as they were sold out, the only people getting them and price is good vision computers


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

DAMN! they took it off...it was sold by Amazon, now it shows as sold through a third party....it did say there weren't any in stock until Sept 9th, I actually add it to my cart and it now shows in my cart as unavailable....go figure...


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

my intent is to use it as a charging stand at work at this point..


----------



## arlindemini (Aug 23, 2011)

@ MacMall, the $38.99 touchstone part number appears to be a charge pad for the Palm phones?

http://www.macmall.com/p/HP-Telephony/product~dpno~8776086~pdp.giacgch
MacMall Part #: 8776086
Mfr. Part #: FB338AA#AC3

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...&biw=836&bih=703&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&cad=b

FB338AA#AC3


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

The touchpad article number is FB340AA#ABB according to the hp web store.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I recieved my Case today, unfourtantely my Touchstone dock reports as delivered but it's not at my house so I think it got lost. I filed charges with USPS sadly. We shall see, hopefully my dock turns up somewhere. I'm pretty badly sick so i can't investigate but i'll let you know if I get my Dock.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

The mail man delivered my Charger today due to a mixup. So everything worked out and thier both Official HP products. I wish everyone luck. How I been finding my deals easily is go to Google , settings turn off your search filter, then click the shopping tab. type in something like Touchstone charger and set search settings for a certain price or free shipping and check deals out. I highly suggest Paypal or thier partner Bill me later since they insure the money and act as a buffer between your credit card and the website so you can buy without fear.


----------



## loudang (Sep 7, 2011)

I see on the HP website Bill Me Later is offering $30 back for first time customer. That would make Touchstone under $20 shipped. And HPSAVE10 worked as well.


----------

